# Pics of your animals homes



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

hey guys just trying to get a little more involved on the website on this thread post pics of your tanks, vivariums, dog houses, chicken coops anything that houses your animals here's my fish tank


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Elliot's home


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

AWWW HE'S SO ADORBS I COULD EAT HIM AHHHHHHH dont worry I'm a vegetarian LOL stilll he's to CUTE is he a dwarf rabbit


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Elliot's home is awesome!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you both. Elliot is a Netherland's dwarf. He is a very sweet bunny, and only 2 lbs. I hate keeping him confined, but he has a penchant for chewing cords and cables. I do let him out in my bedroom which I have bunny proofed, so he can run around & jump in the air. He is a tad spoiled, as you can tell by his own personalized stepstool, which I had shipped from Canada because they used milk paint..lol.


----------



## Ahlian (Jun 25, 2013)

It is the best and cutest cat for me, i hope you guys will also like it allot.


----------



## verongome (Apr 17, 2012)

awww so cute and adorable


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow...your bunny has a mansion. 

Where do you keep all your critters? I believe you have goldfish and birds?


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a pic of my 40 gallon tank with tetras, otos, and ghost shrimp.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sajacobs said:


> Wow...your bunny has a mansion.
> 
> Where do you keep all your critters? I believe you have goldfish and birds?


Thank you. Everywhere:hihi:

My kitchen above^^

Dining Room




even visitors are sometimes critters!:icon_mrgr


Kitchen





Spare Room





My Office






other side...no animals!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The new tanks are also in the dining room, across from the table and next to the goldie tank.:icon_cool


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

The spare room is amazing!!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you run a bird rescue? Or just a bird lover? 

I read your post to the young boy about avoiding birds. Well done. I had a cocktail for 12 years. I loved him a lot but he was noisy and messy. He enjoyed coping the microwave chime. After hearing 500 times in the day, it wasn't cute. Birds are harder than dogs and fish. But they love being close - on your shoulder. Which for me was a joy.

I love your goldfish. I'm just setting setting up a planted 125g tank for them. So I'll send a link when I get it posted. What type is the littlest one? So cute


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Dolfan said:


> Here is a pic of my 40 gallon tank with tetras, otos, and ghost shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 166785


Hey Dora the explorer! Your tank is a fun and colorful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

love the homes waterfall


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the pet homes, waterfaller.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

nyxkitten said:


> The spare room is amazing!!


Thank you.:icon_cool



Sajacobs said:


> Do you run a bird rescue? Or just a bird lover?
> 
> I read your post to the young boy about avoiding birds. Well done. I had a cocktail for 12 years. I loved him a lot but he was noisy and messy. He enjoyed coping the microwave chime. After hearing 500 times in the day, it wasn't cute. Birds are harder than dogs and fish. But they love being close - on your shoulder. Which for me was a joy.
> 
> I love your goldfish. I'm just setting setting up a planted 125g tank for them. So I'll send a link when I get it posted. What type is the littlest one? So cute


Thank you.:icon_cool I just love all animals. Of the seven birds, I only purchased two straight up. Two showed up in my back yard, two were "rescues", but no I do not run a rescue.One was in deplorable conditions, the other was as close to death as I have ever seen any animal. The aracari{toucan} was sent to me by a family in ND who could not keep him due to their son's allergies. The bunny was also left behind by someone in a tiny cage, in the hot sun. Most of my birds with exception to the canary, are out mostly all day. I hate keeping them in cages, hence the big cages and room to play and fly.I look forward to your goldy tank! The littlest one is a butterfly. I actually just found a new home for him the other day. I was having some issues with him due to the flow. He was a wiggler, not a swimmer. It was just too much for him which was making him hide to get away from it. He is much happier in his new home in a 50 gal with a few friends and less flow. The way they have bred some goldfish for looks is to their detriment. Unlike the streamlined comets, shebunkins, etc, these guys are certainly compromised by their shape.



jona31 said:


> love the homes waterfall


Thank you:icon_cool



GreenBliss said:


> Love the pet homes, waterfaller.


Thank you:icon_cool


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that aracari is very cool! Have any more pics of him (or her )?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sure do, thanks. Yes, Pico is a boy. They are sexually dimorphic, which means you can tell them apart visually. Females have a brown head, where Pico's is black. And females have blunter shorter beaks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Not a great set of pics, but funny! This is his favorite thing to do....




For three days he tricked me..I thought "does he have something hidden in his beak or not??"


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Their houses? Don't think I bother taking pics of buildings and huts, etc. =/ 
I just take pics of the critters...


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow he is amazing! It's very cool that you can handle him like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

YW:wink:


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Toucan Sam!!!!! Can he say :"thokee thokee"? They look really cool. Glad to see someone has it.

Really great pics of the pets and their homes. I want more!!!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, found some, sort of. 
Two dogs have the laundry room, warm seasons they share it with the bird so he can watch the world. 
Mutt dog lives in the house because the bulldog is plainly evil.
The LGD lives with the pigs, sheep and horses on 4 acres. 
Mare shares her half of the barn with the sheep. 
Pony, gelding, shares his half of the barn with hay storage. Occasionally he gets let out of his pasture to race around with the mare. 
Pigs just got a new, huge pasture. 
Cat lives in the house at night, outside with the dogs during the day. She doesn't leave the dogyard. I expanded the dog yard this spring as well, so the three have a much larger play area. 
Koi and goldfish have a 3k pond.
Chickens have a 10x11 coop that is never locked since they have a 200x200ft yard with hot wire to protect them. They can leave the yard to the pasture because the LGD is also there to protect them. In there lives our rabbits in their pasture pens. 
.....I think that's everyone....


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! I especially like the second horse, and your GCC is adorable.


----------



## sugarcube (Jun 28, 2013)

secuono said:


>


Your so lucky!! I have always wanted a horse. But I don't live on a farm. 

here is my betta's tank.









bow:


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=8565&pictureid=25818
Where my betta and bladder snails live. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=10690&pictureid=20498
Rubie likes to sleep on my bed.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Toucans are seriously a lot of fun. I volunteer at a bird welfare that has one, and he is awesome. Great personality.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

My tanks.. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

you theme your tanks really well


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

jona31 said:


> you theme your tanks really well


Thanks  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anddrival (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the pet homes. They need extra care. It's good to give special care to your loved pet. There pics are nice and thanks for the great input.







http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3855129#post3855129


----------

